# LOST PADDLE on DECKERS!



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm hitting it Sunday and will keep an eye out for it. 

Scott


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

Theophilus said:


> I'm hitting it Sunday and will keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Scott


Good lookin out Scott. Have a good run! And if possible, DO NOT swim the before the beginning of the second chute! The hole at the beginning of the second chute on river right re-circulated me for at least 5 minutes! I'm amazed that it let me out. Oh, also, while in the hole, it sucked off my right black "rafters shoe" and my black "NRS" wet sock/water sock bootie thing. The shoe was size 9, and the NRS sock was a size small.


----------



## FreeKickHero (Jun 3, 2008)

You love riding in hydraulics like a mechanical bull. Stop trolling the forums and go enjoy your cruise! Milo and I may drive up and walk the river on Monday to look for your gear. If we find your bootie though Milo gets to keep it as a chew toy.


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

FreeKickHero said:


> You love riding in hydraulics like a mechanical bull. Stop trolling the forums and go enjoy your cruise! Milo and I may drive up and walk the river on Monday to look for your gear. If we find your bootie though Milo gets to keep it as a chew toy.


If you walk down the rocks to get close to the chutes ( Really Noticable, the first 2 go right into one another, and the 3rd is just below the big pool of calm water) be careful on the rocks, slippery and angled down towards the hole. I lost the paddle about a mile down from the chutes, had many rocks with quite a few able to see, I remember the river started to bend Left, and I thinkk it was just above the first designatred Parking area on the road. 

We board the ship this afternoon


----------



## brandon_blomquist (Feb 22, 2008)

Have fun on the cruise. Just some additional info for those who venture out to the Chutes. The last time he saw the paddle was about 1/2 mile before the foot bridge. I paddled all the way down to the confluence after securing the boat and could not locate it. Odds are it got hung up before the foot bridge, so if anybody is in the area keep an eye out.


----------



## FreeKickHero (Jun 3, 2008)

Bump por favor and stuff.


----------



## sweetrvr (Apr 12, 2008)

brandon_blomquist said:


> Have fun on the cruise. Just some additional info for those who venture out to the Chutes. The last time he saw the paddle was about 1/2 mile before the foot bridge. I paddled all the way down to the confluence after securing the boat and could not locate it. Odds are it got hung up before the foot bridge, so if anybody is in the area keep an eye out.


yo Brandon- I don't have your email, I'm out in Cali. Go to google video and search "arkansas river helemetcam" Pretty funny stuff!


----------

